# motorcycle vs. motor-sickle



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i prefer motor-sickle.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

motorcycle. I have a 6 year old nephew that calls it a crotch rocket :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The correct answer is Harley :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

odun said:


> i prefer motor-sickle.


Now with battery powered Grim Reaper action!

I say "motorcycle."

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Do people really say "motor-sickle"? :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> Do people really say "motor-sickle"? :con


My thoughts exactly. :stu


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"motor-sickle" ? :um


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

none of you have heard of arlo guthrie?

jeez.

what is the youth in america listening to these days? taylor hicks and radiohead? damn.

either im really hip (or really old and dorky), but i can vividly remember sitting in my friend's car in the high school parking lot, smoking nasty cigarettes and listening to the 'motor-sickle song' by arlo guthrie.

recently, i watched the movie 'alice's restaurant' again great movie! it even has pete seeger in it.

i think im going to make a trek out to stockbridge massachusetts and see the real alice's restaurant.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really say "motor-sickle"? :con
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: motorcycle vs. motor-sickle*






Wow. okay, I can respect "motor-sickle"

_I don't want a pickle_
_I just wanna ride my motor-sickle_
_And I don't wanna a tickle_
_I'd rather ride my motor-sickle_
_And I don't wanna die_
_Just wanna ride my motorcy...cle_

:nw


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

WOW! Other people say motor-sickle!?

My fiance's been telling me I'm a doofus for years. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It ends in cycle, at least in Wisconsin. I've never heard the other version.



Becky said:


> I have a 6 year old nephew that calls it a crotch rocket :lol


Well, that is what they call those Japanese racing bikes with their screeching engines that have the rider leaning way over with their chest just over the gas tank, as opposed to Harleys the rumble & have riders laid back as if on a La-Z-Boy recliner.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Chrysalii said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Inturmal said:
> ...


:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harley -> a "hog"
moped -> a "piglet"

True story.....my brother had a nice little time time with this word "motorcycle"
The first word he used for this was "MOTORHOCO" He was convinced, at about two, that this was how one said it.
then.....
his "MOTORSICKLE" stage. That lasted about six months, and then finally "MOTORCYCLE". 

He had a similar metamorphosis with my name :lol.


----------

